# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  Gorączka od zatrucia alkoholem?

## Prynt

Witam serdecznie, jestem nowy na forum.

W sobotę moja narzeczona na imprezie piła 4 rodzaje alkoholu - piwo, wódkę, whisky i Malibu. Była "wstawiona", ale bez zataczania się, wymiotowania, urwania tzw. filmu itd. - krótko, było wszystko pod kontrolą.

W niedzielę rano zjadła normalnie śniadanie i około 13 położyła się na dwie godziny spać. Miała dreszcze i było jej zimno. Pogarszało się, o 18 miała 40 stopni gorączki - objawów innych, prócz oczywiście słabości, brak. Żadnego bólu głowy, stawów, brzucha, po prostu nic. Sama gorączka. O 23 musieliśmy jechać na pogotowie. Pan, pomimo że bardzo miły, wydał nam się średnio kompetentny (i nie chodzi tu o diagnozę samą w sobie, ale to inna sprawa niezwiązana z tematem). Twierdził, że przyczyną gorączki jest... alkohol wypity dzień wcześniej. A pomimo mieszania, nie było go dużo, były osoby, które wypiły dużo więcej. (a narzeczona głowę trochę ma :Stick Out Tongue: )

Czy jest to możliwe, żeby alkohol wywołał na następny dzień 40 stopni gorączki?

Żadne narkotyki, czy inne substancje, nie wchodzą w rachubę.

----------


## Krzysztof

Gorączka nie jest typowym objawem przedawkowania alkoholu, jednak nie oznacza to, że nie może być z nim związana, szczególnie jeśli nie występują inne objawy i inne okoliczności mogące je wywołać. Temperatura może podnieść się w wyniku wprowadzenia do organizmu wielu leków i toksyn i niewykluczone, że organizm Twojej dziewczyny tak zareagował na nadużycie etanolu. Jeśli gorączka nie ustępuje, należy poszukiwać jej przyczyny w innych chorobach. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Prynt

Dziękuję za odpowiedź. Czy jest możliwe, by było to spowodowane zapaleniem trzustki w wyniku spożycia alkoholu? Czy nieprzewlekłe spożycie alkoholu może je wywołać u zdrowej osoby? Jeśli tak, to czy mamy się czym martwić, czy po prostu wystarczy, że będzie się oszczędzać?

----------


## Krzysztof

Nie, jest to niemożliwe by jednorazowe spożycie alkoholu u osoby młodej, bez innych chorób i dolegliwości, nienadużywającej go przewlekle mogło doprowadzić do zapalenia trzustki. Należałoby zachować czujność i w razie wystąpienia innych objawów lub utrzymywania się gorączki udać się do lekarza i unikać w przyszłości nadużywania alkoholu. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------

